# Its the NEW Mini Scout Light Surefire M300A



## firefighter1241 (Oct 9, 2009)

I did a search but did not see any post about this yet. 

http://www.surefire.com/M300A-MiniScoutLight


http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/M300_large.jpghttp://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/M300_large.jpg

http://www.surefire.com/surefire/content/M300_large2.jpg


----------



## Search (Oct 9, 2009)

That's a surprise. Wasn't even in the 09 catalog.

You're going to need to save those images and upload them to something like imageshack.us or photobucket.com. They are going to be removed because you are hot linking them. Just forewarning.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2009)

The head seems to be new. Looks like it says "KX1A".


----------



## Sgt. LED (Oct 10, 2009)

It would be nice to just buy that head wouldn't it!


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 10, 2009)

(Images uploaded to my photobucket account..)












It's cute and all, but I still wonder why anyone would want this over a regular, 2-cell Scoutlight? Perhaps a soldier just wanting to save a few ounces? Or even someone who is using a smaller type SMG, like an MP5 with shorter picatinny rails?

.

It says it's puting out 110 lumens. I wonder how this KX1A head stacks up against the 80 lumen head from the E1B?


----------



## Search (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmm, I want to put it on my E1B body now.


----------



## berry580 (Oct 10, 2009)

it looks pretty good, but the price........ a little bit on the "WTF?!" side, especially after considering its only a mass produced light.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually there sort of was a thread about this. not specifically the X300 but about new surefires some member saw at a knife show.

You can make one of these your self. I did. I used my KX2C, RCR123, E1B/E1E-BK body, and UE07 tailcap. I used the viking tactics body to mount it to my weapon.


----------



## SUREFIRED (Oct 13, 2009)

I sure hope the LX1 has this level output


----------



## dcycleman (Oct 14, 2009)

Solscud007 said:


> Actually there sort of was a thread about this. not specifically the X300 but about new surefires some member saw at a knife show.
> 
> You can make one of these your self. I did. I used my KX2C, RCR123, E1B/E1E-BK body, and UE07 tailcap. I used the viking tactics body to mount it to my weapon.


 I thought a KX2C neede 2 cells to operate correctly?


----------



## Nathan (Oct 14, 2009)

The KX2C works fine with a 3.7V RCR123.
You'll just have less output and less runtime.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 14, 2009)

I would love to have a KX1A (with a reflector) as a weaponlight..


----------



## Nathan (Oct 14, 2009)

I think this Mini Scout would be best for very small or short rifles or smg's. I've seen a P90S with a regular Scout and it looks like it's just asking to get in the way or get hung up on a sling. And you would have to use the tape switch on a P90/S, since the mount and the grips are so far apart.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2009)

It's certainly interesting but with the X300/400 in existence I probably wouldn't choose the Mini Scout. The former are more efficiently compact and with twice the battery capacity/voltage. 

I do applaud SF for releasing lights in this fashion vs. hyping us up two years in advance for products that never come to fruition. I suppose it could just be coincidence buy maybe they're starting to follow a slightly different doctrine after a bit of backlash about their old marketing strategy.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 19, 2009)

ETA:

On second thought, that looks more like a '4' than an 'A'..

.

I should've looked at the second pic closer. It does say KX1A on the head.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 19, 2009)

The original 2007 KX1 head was a single level Cree found on the E1L. In 2008, SF changed the KX1 to be dual level, 3/45 lumens.
These were informally called the KX1A and KX1B here on CPF, so we knew if it was single or dual level. But these were not official SF designations. Now with KX1A an official model number, more clarification is needed when describing these heads.
SF should have followed the KX2 naming convention and called it the KX1C.


----------



## Solscud007 (Oct 19, 2009)

The M300 is cute but not worth the $300 preice tag. As someone else mentioned the X300 is plenty small and compact like the M300 and us it is a 2 cell. I dont think losing one whole cell equals massive weight savings.


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 19, 2009)

KX2C is the current scoutlight head, right?
I sooo wanna slap this on my E1E BK


----------



## P220C (Oct 19, 2009)

Schuey2002 said:


> (Images uploaded to my photobucket account..)
> 
> It's cute and all, but I still wonder why anyone would want this over a regular, 2-cell Scoutlight?



Larry Vicker's is a huge proponent of smaller/lighter = better on an M4 carbine.

He long been advocating the use of an X-300 light on the rail foreend in front of the front sight for a long time; a micro aimpoint; leaving the quick detatch buckles off of the sling.

He also says that anything much over 100 lumens for close-up work is detrimental (lose to much night vision from the bounce).

Anytime you make something smaller and lighter on the rifle you have a win. Lighter when carried, and less stuff sticking out to get hung up on kit and door frames is bueno.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Oct 19, 2009)

P220C said:


> Anytime you make something smaller and lighter on the rifle you have a win. Lighter when carried, and less stuff sticking out to get hung up on kit and door frames is bueno.


 



Too bad the M300A has that stupid screw mount with the knob on the side that can get cought on stuff.
Now if the throw-lever was available with it, it might be worth the money.
I do like the look of it, but as others have said, The X200a, X200B, X300, & X400 would seem to be a better choice.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Oct 20, 2009)

The point of a 1-cell scout light escapes me.

Now bring on a 1 cell pistol light, please. Streamlight got it almost right with their TLR-3...


----------



## azzkikr (Oct 24, 2009)

hey dafabricata just give larue a few months of this little thing being on the market and i'm sure they'll make one for it lol


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2009)

azzkikr said:


> hey dafabricata just give larue a few months of this little thing being on the market and i'm sure they'll make one for it lol




No way of making that happen actually. That thumb screw mount is part of the body on the M300. You'd have to stick that head on a E1B or E1E body and then purchase LaRue's generic lever for E-series lights. I'm with Dafab, that the ARMS lever is much nicer than the thumb screw. 



I was just comparing my Scoutlight to an X200 on the same gun and the X200 design is nearly impossible to beat. It fits very close to the rail and almost goes unnoticed on a full size rifle. On my that particular gun the X200 is only there as a back up to the M900A, so I like that it goes unnoticed untill you need it. The more I think about the M300 the less I understand it. I suppose I can recognize a couple of slight advantages, they just wouldn't be advantages for my style of use. Perhaps for someone else....


----------



## Size15's (Oct 25, 2009)

Are you advocating an X200 over an X300?
If so which one? The X200A or the X200B?
(I could see your point for the X200B for close-quarters indoors use but Shirley the X300 is the far better all-rounder?)


----------



## Lightraven (Oct 25, 2009)

P220C said:


> Larry Vicker's is a huge proponent of smaller/lighter = better on an M4 carbine.
> 
> He long been advocating the use of an X-300 light on the rail foreend in front of the front sight for a long time; a micro aimpoint; leaving the quick detatch buckles off of the sling.
> 
> ...



A few others from Vicker's unit have said the same thing, so I think it is an organizational preference for small and light, forward mounted with no tapeswitches. This is different from SWAT types who seem to prefer big and powerful with tapeswitches and/or vertical foregrip switches at the mid point of the handguard.

The thing to remember is soldiers (even those in the counterterror realm) and police officers have very different jobs and what works for one may not be ideal for the other.

I've experimented with my X-300 railed to the front sight post, but needed a laser and decided on a Viridian X5L. I got some training with this setup (under the instruction of a guy from Vicker's former unit) and it works reasonably well. A tapeswitch, for my purposes, would be nice, though.


----------



## Schuey2002 (Oct 25, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Are you advocating an X200 over an X300?
> If so which one? The X200A or the X200B?
> (I could see your point for the X200B for close-quarters indoors use but Shirley the X300 is the far better all-rounder?)


I completely agree. The X300 is far better light than either the X200A or B model. Though the X200B is a pretty good light, for what it is...


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2009)

Size15's said:


> Are you advocating an X200 over an X300?
> If so which one? The X200A or the X200B?
> (I could see your point for the X200B for close-quarters indoors use but Shirley the X300 is the far better all-rounder?)




I'm advocating the form factor of the entire X series in general. Which ever beam the "operator" needs, there is, or was at one time an X series to suit his needs. I only mentioned the X200 specifically since that's the secondary light on one of my favorite rifles. 

Again, I suppose one could find a niche in which the M300A excels, I just don't know what that niche would be yet. If I was looking for a light to be used on a Bullpup rifle or some other carbine of limited rail space, I'd probably still select the X300. I think it possess some distinct advantages for use on both pistols and rifles.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Oct 26, 2009)

Patriot said:


> No way of making that happen actually. That thumb screw mount is part of the body on the M300.


 
Actually, LaRue Tactical is already selling the M300A along with their proprietary throw-lever mount (same one that they sell for the mini-scout's big brother) as a combo package. This seems to indicate that the mount is not a permanent part of the light body. I have one ordered from LaRue, but unfortunately the first batch they got in went very quickly, so I'm waiting...:mecry:


----------



## Size15's (Oct 26, 2009)

The MH30 Housing Body like the MH60 Housing Body features a machined mounting point to accept either SureFire's rail mount or an aftermarket alternative.

Even with the rail mount removed the housing body machining makes it uncomfortable for handheld use although it can be done if necessary (it doesn't replace the need for a dedicated handheld light)


----------



## Patriot (Oct 26, 2009)

*azzkikr* was correct, I was wrong. While the body of the M300A is machined just like the MH60 body, it's dovetailed to accept the thumb screws or ARMS mount or as he suggested, the Larue. The LT-172 in this case. Btw, I think the Larue is a better designed thumb lever mount than the ARMS.

Props to *AR Shorty* for the "heads up."


----------



## AR_Shorty (Oct 27, 2009)

LaRue mounts blow away ARMS mounts by a mile. Much better construction and materials. LaRue is a great company and they take good care of their customers. I can't wait for my M300A to arrive.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 21, 2010)

I got to play around with the Mini Scout today and mounted it on various AR rifles as well as an M1A. It's a cool little light and really hard not to like it actually. I could see mounting it on the small forward rail section of a bullpup design but given the rail space on most conventional rifles AR quad rails I think I'll stick to two cell lights. Very cute, in a cool sort of way, a bit pricey, and not quite as bright as some two cell options but hey, it's a Surefire.  It's about time to pick up another weapon light and I was looking at it and the X400. It still looks like it's going to be the X400 for now.


----------



## Agile54 (Jan 22, 2010)

Patriot-

Mind letting us know what you decide? Was running an X300 on my AR, sold it but still run an X300 on my HGs. 

Have been also looking hard @ the Scout-Mini for my AR but might just go w/ another X300.

Keep us in the loop when you decide so we can get your feedback, especially between the Scoutlight & X400.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 24, 2010)

I've been going back and forth about these two lights but I've settled on the x300. For some reason, it just seems like there's more value associated with the X300. Maybe that's because it's a two cell light with a specialized body design. I guess it just seems like it's more of a refined weaponlight design as compared to the Mini Scout. The other thing working against the MS is the protruding thumb knob. I'm just not fond of that design at it adds a lot of bulk. The MS seems to displace more area on the rail than the X300 when you consider the thumb knob and tail switch. I mounted it to a LWRC, and it took up the whole rail. I also mounted both lights on a Microtech MSAR and again like the X300. I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow if possible.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Jan 25, 2010)

I have both the X300 and the M300. I like them both. I have the X300 mounted on my Mossberg 590 and the M300 is mounted on my AR15. I'm using LaRue's mount instead of the OEM Surefire thumbscrew mount. The M300 is lighter, but also not quite as bright (still more than adequate for mid-range use). The M300 seems like it could handle more abuse than the X300. My AR is already loaded up with accessories, so for me, the weight savings and added ruggedness is nice.

Mossberg 590






AR15


----------



## Patriot (Jan 25, 2010)

Good pics AR Shorty. I really like the little LaRue lever mount that you installed instead of the thumbscrew. It makes the light seem so much smaller.


----------



## firefighter1241 (Jan 25, 2010)

AR Shorty whats your ARFCOM name. LOL 

I have the same name hear and in ARFCOM. 


LaRue all the way.


----------



## AR_Shorty (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! My screen name is the same on ARFCOM as it is here.


----------



## hunkyseals (Feb 21, 2010)

does anyone know where to get just the body and the mount?


----------



## Size15's (Feb 21, 2010)

hunkyseals said:


> does anyone know where to get just the body and the mount?


SureFire does not normally offer bodies individually.
I guess it would be "MH30" and you'd have to call SureFire directly to ask whether it is available individually.

As for the mount...


----------

